# Appeals Court Overrules Trump's low fuel economy standards for Automakers



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

https://www.autoweek.com/news/indus...eals-court-rules-to-keep-cafe-penalties-high/Executives (at automakers that almost completely stopped making cars to concentrate on trucks and suvs) are on suicide watch. Automakers like Toyota will be laughing all the way to the bank.
Ford will have to turn all their SUVs and trucks into Hybrids or build a whole bunch of new factories to start making fuel efficient cars again.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

i think ford should focus on what they are good at. Chasis for light industrial trucks.










I also think they should just get into the business of making RVs as well, they make the chasis for many as it is.

Ford should stick with what ford has actually still been dominant in the last 30 years doing.

Light industrial.

Because honestly their passenger cars just don't compare to Toyota.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> i think ford should focus on what they are good at. Chasis for light industrial trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whens the last time you rode in a Ford Light Duty truck?

I think stagecoaches had better suspensions.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Ford Taurus used to be an awesome car. They sold a bunch of them for a reason back then. Now they kind of got too expensive.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

observer said:


> Whens the last time you rode in a Ford Light Duty truck?
> 
> I think stagecoaches had better suspensions.


They make darn good dump trucks tow trucks, fire trucks, ambulances... RVs.

That's what they are good at and that's their niche.

I have ford F-series i use for towing my RV.

Fuel economy.
:roflmao:

Not so much.

Towing crap?

That's the sweet spot for Ford.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> They make darn good dump trucks tow trucks, fire trucks, ambulances... RVs.
> 
> That's what they are good at and that's their niche.
> 
> ...


I dunno, I drove a brand new Ford repo truck. That thing bounced all over the road.

Maybe it was the short wheel base but other trucks didn't do that.

I heard a lot of suspension complaints from other tow truck drivers too.


----------

